# La Flor Dominican at Smokers Den



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

this Thursday, 6/26.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Save a seat for Cycleman. I expect to get at least one pix txt.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

is this in FLA?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes. Clearwater, FL


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Have a great time guys!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Have fun and take some pictures!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Michael just had the cell phone. Couple pretty ladies!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Please allow me to help out the poor souls that didn't receive this pic on their phone last night.



Got Milk?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep. Took that one myself with CMan's phone. I think I did quite well, considering......... :shock:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

holy shite! the one on the right's a **** star! Isnt she from bang brothers?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Kevin! Calling Kevin! We need an identification on Aisle X!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

??? :dunno:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Jack Laverie was nice enough to take my e-mail address and share these fine photos for your viewing enjoyment. A very nice guy. And.... we ALL loved the girls! THANKS JACK!!!

And there were so many, I had to pick out just a few to post.....

The owner and SUCH a great guy!!!









Free Pizza..... FREE BEER and WINE!!!

http://imageshack.us





















Very cool business cards that fold into a cigar holder!!







I picked up a VERY cool tri-bladed cutter...... AWESOME!!

http://imageshack.us

*And then the GIRLS came in.... *

http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us





Even SHE likes looking at them!!!!!



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



http://imageshack.us













THANKS SMOKERS DEN!!!!

Thanks again Jack for sharing the photos and letting me post them. Aslo, please know you are invited to create a profile and sit down and have a smoke and chat here, anytime!

:smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Those last two with the guy in the white guayberra(sp) is our bud, Angelo, the owner of Smokers Den.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like a fun time! really need to move to Florida


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Kevin! Calling Kevin! We need an identification on Aisle X!


LOL. Not sure if she is from Bang Bros. I know A LOT of these chicks, but it is impossible to know them all.

She could be. They are based in Miami, but they get chicks from up in Tampa too.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time and Great pics!

Thanks for taking the time and posting the pics Michael!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> looks like a fun time! really need to move to Florida


+1


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow!! Why cant I remember being there???


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Wow!! Why cant I remember being there???


Weird, isn't it? Happens to me ALL the time..........:wink:


----------



## Wasabi4U (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I picked up a VERY cool tri-bladed cutter...... AWESOME!!

http://imageshack.us

I only used it THREE TIMES,...... I'm all proud of it and hand it to Didier to use when he was here.... and he went to cut a cigar and it BROKE!

I know they'll exchange it for me ..... so I'm not worried about that...

Just disappointed. It looks so damn cool.... :twisted:

SEE *SEE!!!!! *DIDIER HATES ME!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Who makes it? I'm sure Angelo will make it good!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Who makes it? I'm sure Angelo will make it good!


Of course he will... he's such a good guy, I'm not even worried about that.

It's made by Cuban Crafters.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hey what are those tubos in your humi there? :lol:


----------

